# Conectar DVD/TDT con 2 TV



## agnuss (Oct 3, 2007)

Buenos días, 

en primer lugar quería saludar a toda la comunidad ya que es mi primer mensaje aquí. También disculparme si éste no es el lugar exacto para mi duda, pero he e stado viendo todos y creo que es el más adecuado. 

Mi duda es que actualmente tengo un reproductor DVD con TDT integrado conectado a la TV "principal" (por llamarlo así) mediante el euroconector a la entrada AV1. Con lo cual cada vez que quiero ver el TDT o el DVD cambio en el mando de la TV a AV1, enciendo el reproductor y listo. El tema es que en el salón tengo otra TV y quiero poder ver en esa TV también el DVD y/o el TDT, pero no sé como hacerlo, ya que entiendo lo justito de cables, conexiones, adaptadores y demás. Es más, ni siquiera si se puede, aunque supongo que sí. 

Si alguien me puede guiar se lo agradeceré.

Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## ciri (Oct 4, 2007)

podes hacer un divisor de la señal!.

Como si fuera el que se hace con el cable de la TV. cuando tienes mas de un TV en tu casa.

Simplemente colocarle una extensión en paralelo!

Puede ser que la calidad baje un poco pero si esta bien hecho con solo 2 TV. no se nota.


----------

